# Jobseeker's Benefit & part time hours



## HelenQ (31 Aug 2008)

I do apologise if this question has been asked before but I would appreciate help with this question.

I am currently on Jobseeker's Benefit and have been offered part time work i.e. 3 shifts x 8 hours.  

While it is not full time it would be a good way to get back to the workforce as I have not worked for some time now (due to pregnancy and illness) and I suppose I would be a bit rusty too, and maybe in time I could be offered more hours. 

My husband is currently on Illness Benefit due to a serious illness.  

Is is possible for me to still be paid from SW for the two days that I am not working or is it better to apply for Family Income Support.

Any help and advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Black Sheep (31 Aug 2008)

As your work is 3 days per week you should be entitled to SW for 3 days. In that case it appears to me that JB is a better option for now unless you have 3 or more children


----------



## HelenQ (31 Aug 2008)

Thank you Black Sheep for the reply, we don't have 3 children just the one.


----------



## supervisor (10 Sep 2008)

Can I ask.
I work 5 days a week, 20.25 hours a week so it's part time. I was on job seekers benefit before I started.
I thought I could get some when I started the new job considering the small hours but was told I couldn't as I was working over 5 days.. if it was over 3 days I could. 
Is this the case?
Also what it the requirements for the FIS. 
My husbands works fulltime. 

Thanks.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Sep 2008)

Could you get your hours condensed to 3 days in which case you may be entitled to JB for 3 days.
As your hours are spread over 5 days at present you would not be available for work any full days. To be eligible for JB you must be available for work and actively seeking work.

To be be eligible for FIS you must be working at least 19 hours per week and have a combined income (self and OH) of under a certain threshold. With OH working full time and your part-time hours it is unlikely you would qualify


----------



## Welfarite (11 Sep 2008)

These are the thresholds of earnings: 
1 child
*€490*
2 children
*€570*
3 children
*€655*
4 children
*€760*
5 children
*€870*
6 children
*€970*
7 children
*€1,090*
8 or more children
*€1,170*


----------



## smvob (13 Sep 2008)

hey guys, im on JB and i have the chance to work 6 hours on a sat...will that affect my JB? if they'll take it off me i wont bother! its just handy for something to do you know?


----------



## Welfarite (15 Sep 2008)

You will lose payment for the Saturday worked, which is your weekly rate divided by six.


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Sep 2008)

But you would gain some extra cash and would also have a paid PRSI contribution paid on your behalf. This may help your entitlement to further SW claims in the future. 
It is usually easier to perhaps increase your hours or hear of other job opportunities when you are a member of the workforce


----------



## Mr Tayto (15 Sep 2008)

What are your JB entitlements if you leave a job under your own steam, ie could you sign on


----------



## nesbitt (15 Sep 2008)

As far as I know you may have to wait a designated time before you can claim but I think this is at SW descretion.  It depends on the reason you give for leaving the job!


----------



## Mr Tayto (16 Sep 2008)

> may have to wait a designated time before you can claim


 
Do you happen to know how long you have to wait

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (16 Sep 2008)

You can be disqualified for up to 9 weeks if you leave your job without "good cause". See here (part 4)


----------



## Mr Tayto (16 Sep 2008)

Thanks Welfarite


----------

